# Piedmont NF first trip



## OmenHonkey (Aug 21, 2013)

Going to Piedmont this year Sept 14th never been there anybody wanna give me any advice. LOL never really hunted much public land. But i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## the_great_white (Aug 21, 2013)

make sure you carry the pamphlet with you at all times while on the property


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks, yeah i read that. I wanna find out more about this "Hitachi" forest part. I think i'm gonna call the office up there and ask a few questions.


----------



## the_great_white (Aug 21, 2013)

there are a lot of monster bucks on the Piedmont.  My property is boxed in by the Piedmont and we get a lot of the overflow deer.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow. I bet that makes things interesting. I'm not sure if it's the hunting or camping and being off work i'm more looking forward too.. lol


----------



## jmcrae1 (Aug 24, 2013)

I love piedmont and can't wait to go back. Just pick a spot and start looking for sign and you're bound to find something! Good luck down there and hopefully you'll get a big one!


----------



## bigchooch58 (Aug 24, 2013)

i like the area around where the state land meets it on the north end of hy 11 /that whole area to the ponds are good deer and turkey habitat /plus when the guys come on the state land they chase them onto peidmont


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll be there friday the 13th. ohhh that will be fun...lol looking forward to a red arrow!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 26, 2013)

I have hunted there every year but two in the last 30 years. I love the place. We put in for Nov 7-9 this year. Good luck to ya. I may try to do some bow hunting there this year as well.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 26, 2013)

Well i private land hunt mostly. I just want to start mixing it up a little. I'm looking forward to meeting some new folks and having a great time with some of my friends. I'll be in KS the first week of Nov. bowhunting. Wish you all a great and safe season. I've been looking at maps of Piedmont, Thats a huge block of land and honestly i'm a little intimidated...


----------



## Rackbuster (Aug 26, 2013)

Make sure you don't have any cold ones in a cooler in your truck or you will get a ticket. My buddy got 1 a few years back because he had 2 in with some cokes he had forgot were in there and got fined. Seems like it was $250.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Aug 26, 2013)

really?????  we drank beer down there last year...  we were told by the woman at the office that it was ok

and the regs say that you can in the campground


----------



## booger branch benelli (Aug 27, 2013)

mtstephens18 said:


> really?????  we drank beer down there last year...  we were told by the woman at the office that it was ok
> 
> and the regs say that you can in the campground



That is the key.  The camp ground is ok.  Not in your truck on the rest of the area.  I dont really get this because if you werent drinking them then why would it matter?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 27, 2013)

Great Info. Hmm thats gonna be tough,  not wanting to leave a cooler full of beer and food behind. I know "Most" of us hunters are not thieves but there are a few roaming the treelines...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 27, 2013)

Who all plans on being there opening weekend?


----------



## booger branch benelli (Aug 28, 2013)

We have a group of 6 going. We will be there until Wednesday.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 28, 2013)

Thats great Booger, that's probably about how many we will have as well. With my crew you never know who will actually leave they're recliner tho. We will be leaving on Sunday just a quick trip for some hunting, wish i could stay longer. Hopefully i will run into ya. But hopefully not in the woods. lol


----------



## Rackbuster (Aug 28, 2013)

Where do you guys camp at during bow season at Piedmont ?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 29, 2013)

I've never been. According to what i've read they have a pretty nice camping area with showers and other amenities.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 29, 2013)

Not much pressure on Piedmont during archery season. 40,000 acres when you add Hitchiti. You will wear yourself out looking at it. Burn a lot of gas too. It all looks good.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 29, 2013)

Pipen Lake Campground is open on Piedmont during archery season. Bathhouse is available.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Paymaster. Wonder if i should wet a hook too? Thanks Hooty Hoot. Any helpful hints on a particular spot i should start at? I'm thinking the river side of the Refuge due to the water levels being so high. Maybe its moved some of the deer out of the bottoms to higher ground. Just a thought though. I will be Seeking Muscadines too...


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 29, 2013)

OmenHonkey said:


> Thanks Paymaster. Wonder if i should wet a hook too? Thanks Hooty Hoot. Any helpful hints on a particular spot i should start at? I'm thinking the river side of the Refuge due to the water levels being so high. Maybe its moved some of the deer out of the bottoms to higher ground. Just a thought though. I will be Seeking Muscadines too...



Be sure to check out Hitchiti!


----------



## panfish (Sep 11, 2013)

does anyone know what time the campgrounds opens friday? i'll be there in a blue ranger. Anyone want porkskins stop by. LOL


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Pretty sure it is 8 am but last year they opened it up a little early for the PW hunt.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Sep 12, 2013)

Yep they told me 8 a.m.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 12, 2013)

See y'all tommorow. Good luck


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 13, 2013)

Y'all have fun and be safe. Plan on being at my spot at West Point WMA in the morning.


----------

